# Testing Kayaks for Flyakking



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I went to ACK to look at Kayaks. Going to rent a couple to take out in one of the bayous here in Houston. Most likely Buffalo. And, Saturday morning going to take it down to some salt water. Any suggestions, comments, thoughts, want to join? I am renting a Wilderness 135, and if my friend joins me, going to rent a 115, as well. Wanting to test a few out. 

Also, one of the guys there was telling me he uses a canoe more than his kayaks, now. Prefers it for weight limit, and ease of standing. Any thoughts/comments on canoe experience?


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

That's funny, when I went there after it had rained they asked me not to take it to Buffalo Bayou.

Personally, I'll be getting the Diablo Adios very soon.


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

If your looking for a yak to fish out of especially fly fish look at the Diablo Paddle Sports Amigo! You will NOT be dissappointed! Most stable boat on the market. They are work horses! Absolutely love ours. Pulse they have new colors.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Wilderness System Ride. 13.5', built almost like a catamaran. I can easily stand on it, making sight-fishing with a flyrod much more effective than even wading. Seeing a tail at a distance used to involve trying to wade over quickly and quietly (impossible) before the fish disappears. With the yak I can be there in moments. I use my paddle to pole it. It is the most stable yak I have ever been on. Not the best choice if you want to do long paddles offshore. Whatever you get, try it out first. Be sure to stand and cast from it. Problem with canoes is the high sides catch wind, and paddling into the wind is very tiring, sometimes impossible. Good luck.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I fly fish regularly off a Nucanoe frontier 12. I literally don't think you can get any more stable on a kayak.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Rugger, I could see where that would be stable as hell! What is the paddling like on something that wide? Speed/tracking? I'm going to look for one of these to try out.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

2thDr, I rented the Wilderness Ride 13.5 from ACK, REALLY liked it! Wanting to try try the 11.5, but they don't have one right now. Apparently a gal got it stuck up in a tree on Buffalo Bayou...


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Wooly, Planning on renting that Diablo soon.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

rugger said:


> I fly fish regularly off a Nucanoe frontier 12. I literally don't think you can get any more stable on a kayak.


For the the size and what you expect, it paddles REALLY well. Will it compare to a true BTB kayak? No..it's too wide to paddle like those. However, the tracking and the ease of paddling will surprise you for sure. I can spend an entire day paddling the marshes and, in reality, it is not all that different than the tarpon 120 I came from.

On top of that, I put a 35 lb trolling motor on it. You can mount one on the stern or on the side/bow. It's nice because I can slow troll a shoreline while standing and either blind cast or look for fish.

As far as stability, I can walk all the way to the front or the very back of the kayak and it won't tip. I've even stood on my yeti that is towards the front of the yak.

Needless to say, I was pretty impressed the first time I took it out. Highly recommended.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like my WS Commander 140. Easy to stand and cast in. Nothing at your feet to get the fly line tangled in. You can sit too on the bench seat. It's higher than a standard kayak seat. Not a self bailing kayak.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

x2 on the Commander 140


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I have an OK prowler trident 13 angler. Super stable, easy to stand and pole or fish. Lots of kayaks out there that are very stable, check out the wilderness rides, native ultimate, or some of the jackson kayaks. Personally I would much rather fish out of a fishing kayak than a canoe.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

If you plan on casting/standing from the kayak you may want to consider one made with a flat area to stand in front of the seat. Many manufacturers are making boats like this now, a few mentioned already. I have fished from several kayaks, and the ones with this flat area for standing/casting make it so much easier. I have a Heritage Angler that I like a lot. Good luck!


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

*Frontier 12*

Another plug for NuCanoe here. I pretty much solely fly fish out of mine. It paddles well for me. I can see windy conditions being a problem, but you're not going to find me out in the marsh while it's super windy as that limits sight fishing and/or fly fishing. (I do remember, I took this kayak on the Devil's river and anyone that's been will tell you that there are some hellacious head winds you have to paddle into and this kayak went through it fine. Paddle slow and steady and don't wear yourself out.)

There's nothing on the floor in front of me to tangle fly line. If I need to I can turn around or tap dance doowapsta) without trying to keep my balance. I regularly stand up and use the yak as a SUP and look for fish this way. I do have plans to put a trolling motor on it, but right now I can't say i've gotten back to my vehicle and said "F*CK that, I'm not going out again without a trolling motor"

For what it's worth, I took her BTB this past weekend and she performed great. It's hard to believe I used to do that for so long with a Malibu 2XL. I spent 8 hours offshore and ran out of bait...I never felt any discomfort with the seat. If i got bored sitting, I would stand.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The padding on the sides that you see serve to help you brace yourself. True, the floor is not flat so your feet are restricted to the outside, but that might be a good thing. I find I don't need a stripping basket for most situations and if you aren't moving your feet constantly, you don't have to worry so much about stepping on your line. The Commander sits pretty low so the wind doesn't affect it as much as a traditional canoe.


----------



## dachshund (Jun 7, 2013)

I can stand up pretty well in my KC Kayak. Stable and easy to paddle.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Kayak*

I have a few ocean kayaks a prowler 15 and scupper pro and love both. The wilderness system is a great kayak! Defiantly try them all, down here in corpus wind and wave let's you try all of them out for free as long as your serious time to time there are boat shows that have multiple to try.


----------



## Earfixr (Mar 1, 2013)

Have you tested an Ocean Torque? Mine was hands free with great control from the huge rudder.


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

*kayak*

Native watercraft Slayer was designed to be stood up in, leaving the cockpit area free of obstructions to keep from getting fly line tangled. It has the first class seat with the high/low seating positions and plenty of area to store stuff without having to have a crate of some sorts in the back. It paddles exceptionally well for a wide boat, tracks great even without a rudder, definitely worth taking out on the water for test spin.

FTU is having their demo days next Saturday (9-6-14) you can try out a bunch of kayaks all at once


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

*kayak*

Native watercraft Slayer was designed to be stood up in, leaving the cockpit area free of obstructions to keep from getting fly line tangled. It has the first class seat with the high/low seating positions and plenty of area to store stuff without having to have a crate of some sorts in the back. It paddles exceptionally well for a wide boat, tracks great even without a rudder, definitely worth taking out on the water for test spin.

FTU is having their demo days next Saturday (9-6-14) you can try out a bunch of kayaks all at once


----------

